# Diagnosed very young



## SamJ (Apr 9, 2019)

My three-year-old was recently diagnosed T1. She’s obviously too young to go through any kind of grieving process.

I was wondering if anyone has been through this with a little one who was diagnosed very young, but is now old enough to understand it all. Did they have a moment, or perhaps it was a bit more gradual, where it all dawned on them and they went through some kind of grieving process, or has that not really happened?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello @SamJ,
I'm sorry you are having to go through all the worry and upset re your little ones diagnoses. Just hang in there and things will get easier.

In answer to your question, my answer comes from my own experience as a child growing up with diabetes.

There was no grieving process as having diabetes was my norm if you see what I mean  My parents treated me exactly the same as my brothers except I needed magic injections to keep me well. In this day and age a child with diabetes can eat the same as a non diabetic child.

I'm glad I was diagnosed so young because knowing no different I had lost nothing to grieve for, I can understand why teenagers and young adults struggle so badly when diagnosed because obviously having to test and inject or press pump buttons would be a shock to the system and also having to account for food being eaten with the matching insulin.

All this comes automatically and I think nothing of it.
What I'm most thankful for though is my parents didn't make a big deal about my diabetes and just gently guided me in the right direction.


----------



## Bronco Billy (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi SamJ, welcome to the forum.

My daughter was diagnosed aged six and my son was diagnosed aged five, about a month after his birthday. I’m not sure how much my daughter knew about what was going on. She was very ill and spent five days in hospital, including a transfer to the HDU at the neighbouring hospital. I think it was all a bit of a blur as so much happened to her. I don’t remember when it happened, but she became resentful of it and she still hates talking about the fact she has diabetes. She is 15 now. As for my son, who is 14 now, he didn’t go through this or any kind of grieving process. Because he had watched his sister dealing with it for a few months, he knew what was involved and I think that helped him accept his fate. I was sitting in A&E at the hospital with him. While we were waiting to be seen, he asked me “Have I got diabetes, too?” so he knew what was going on.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2019)

Welcome Samj. I was diagnosed T1 in 1966. Lots of ups & downs but please stick to the rules & do your best. Good luck


----------



## SamJ (Apr 11, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hello @SamJ,
> What I'm most thankful for though is my parents didn't make a big deal about my diabetes and just gently guided me in the right direction.



Thanks for your post. It's really useful to read experiences of people who grew up with diabetes. I will certainly strive to do as good a job as your parents did.


----------



## SamJ (Apr 11, 2019)

Bronco Billy said:


> Hi SamJ, welcome to the forum.
> 
> My daughter was diagnosed aged six and my son was diagnosed aged five, about a month after his birthday. I’m not sure how much my daughter knew about what was going on. She was very ill and spent five days in hospital, including a transfer to the HDU at the neighbouring hospital. I think it was all a bit of a blur as so much happened to her. I don’t remember when it happened, but she became resentful of it and she still hates talking about the fact she has diabetes. She is 15 now. As for my son, who is 14 now, he didn’t go through this or any kind of grieving process. Because he had watched his sister dealing with it for a few months, he knew what was involved and I think that helped him accept his fate. I was sitting in A&E at the hospital with him. While we were waiting to be seen, he asked me “Have I got diabetes, too?” so he knew what was going on.



Gosh that must have been, and still be, tough. Bless him.


----------

